# Bill Hays PFS



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill has no idea I modified this PFS, but all the credit goes to him. In 2014 Bill gave me a BoyShot slingshot???? I took one look and said, "You want me to shoot that????????" Tirns out the be the best thing ever for me???????? here is the Pocket Predator modified PFS.






View attachment 56331883049__A3E2D297-DA37-4CB0-BC7C-12B0B171DB92.MOV
View attachment 56331883049__A3E2D297-DA37-4CB0-BC7C-12B0B171DB92.MOV


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well my video of me shooting this PFS did not play‍♂ I have shot several shots and no cutting the tubes. Thanks to Bill hays


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love 'em!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Taaaaaag!!! You have a beard!!! Oh man I am envious now! I love beards but I can't have one because of my work 
It was nice to see who is hiding behind all those encouraging words ????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great videos Tom !


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tag - you are awesome! Thanks for doing that experiment - I will have to try this out. I keep having issues with my tubes slipping on my PFS frees (I need to add a ball in tube before wrap and tucking) - this would work so much better for me.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I could not get the tubes to stay centered either, so I took a chance.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------

